# Uefa Cup Winner 08/09



## A_Skywalker (Aug 2, 2008)

Odds from 02.08.2008


----------



## BTR (Aug 2, 2008)

Manchester city - great odds. Not only because I am english.
If you look at the teams, there are only a few better than Machester. Milan, for example, but they are not the same team, even that they play in UEFA is a sign.


----------

